#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Apagão Elétrico 10/11/2009

## rtflmeganet

Gente vocês viram o apagão ontem por volta das 23:00 horas? como vocês ficaram ai no provedor de vocês? muitas empresas de link dedicado caiu, e sites como a globo tmb sairam do ar.... Comentem!!!  :Rock:

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Meu aqui foi um caos, os no-brackes não aguentaram nem nos servidores nem nas torres, aqui faltou energia das 23 as 5 da manhã. O correto é partir pra banco de baterias nas torres e gerador no servidor. Mas no meu caso mesmo assim não serviria pois os links pararam todos.

----------


## luizbe

por aqui só os postes apagaram,
internet fico funcionando normalmente..
:O

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Rio de Janeiro totalmente as escuras , como ninguem tinha energia mesmo peguei um dos nobreak da empresa (com bateria de 95ah ) e coloquei em casa pra minha filha durmir no ventilador , heheheh  :Rofl:  , não é o certo mais quebrou um galho ,criança pequena naquele calor (de 36 a 40º por esses dias ) só reclama .....

----------


## Não Registrado

e logico que alguem viu a acabou a luz no brasil na argentinha e vcs que ninguem viu so vc???? seu palhaço kkkkk
que horas voltou? ai sim e uma pergunta plausiva

----------


## braw

Apesar dos modulos de bateria e do nobreak aki do provedor eu preferi desligar tudo na mao pra nao secar as baterias atoa, afinal se era geral o apagao, nao iria ter ninguem navegando mesmo hehehe... quando voltou a luz por volta das 2 da matina, eu religuei tudo novamente... mas e ai, alguem sabe falar o real motivo desse apagao, pelo visto foi meio geralzao...

----------


## rtflmeganet

> e logico que alguem viu a acabou a luz no brasil na argentinha e vcs que ninguem viu so vc???? seu palhaço kkkkk
> que horas voltou? ai sim e uma pergunta plausiva


huaauhauhauhauhua tava taum atormentado com o apagão que falei besteiras....  :Damnmate:

----------


## marcosddc

aqui parou as 22:15 e nós continuamos funcionando pois em 2 outras cidades que atendemos tinha energia normalmente 1 hr da manha caiu o link da uma de nossas operadoras e continuamos a funcionar, as 4 hrs a energia foi reestabelecida e todos nossos pontos nenhum teve parada tinhamos energia para trabalhar até hoje umas 11 horas da manha mais ou menos, 
um de nossos link voltou somente agora as 15:20
passamos o dia td trabalhando com 15% do total dos links o dia foi de lascar uma ligaçao a cada 5 segundos

----------


## WWANInternet

aqui foi tranquilo ...a energia só deu uma caida brusca de 127v para uns 60v hehehehe ( os No-Breaks e Estabilizadores ficaram Doidinhos ) provavelmente alguma Subtenção na rede por ser interligada com outras substações ..mas logo normalizou .

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Salvo engano, eu estava em um hospital, aqui em Goiânia não faltou energia. Mas, quando falta eu vejo com os olhos.... rsrs

----------


## kleberbrasil

Poucos dias atrás li no Blog do Fernando Rodrigues uma declaração do Presidente Obama sobre os Cibercrimes e que estes (hackers) já invadiram sistemas críticos de países, inclusive o elétrico. Vai saber, uma boa teoria de conspiração.

----------


## rtflmeganet

rsrsrs todo mundo me zuando neh huahuahaua......  :Banghead:

----------


## onnet

Eu acho que esse apagão tem tudo a ver com banda larga via rede elétrica(BPL).
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, antes que alguém zoe é só uma brincadeira... :Rofl:

----------


## rtflmeganet

> Eu acho que esse apagão tem tudo a ver com banda larga via rede elétrica(BPL).
> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, antes que alguém zoe é só uma brincadeira...



huahuahauhauhaua.....  :Elefant:

----------


## UltraFox

Eu acho que a oposition da bancada fico doidinha é disse se eu não brincar eu avacalho legal !!! heheeh

Bem aqui todos os sistema funcionaram normal pois as quedas de luz foram intermitendes de 2 a 30 minutos em pontos diferentes em 6 cidades que atendemos como todas as torres tem autonomia de 48 a 72 horas não aconteceu nada. Nem mudança nos graficos nem perdas de pacote... Graças a Deus pois a central estava com 8 baterias amenos em seu sistema já que estamos com o nobreak reserva. O Titular fino fritou semana passa por causa das tempestades !!!

----------


## Não Registrado

Vê eu não vi, ( ja que ficamos no escuro ) mas deu para perceber....

----------


## rtflmeganet

> Eu acho que a oposition da bancada fico doidinha é disse se eu não brincar eu avacalho legal !!! heheeh
> 
> Bem aqui todos os sistema funcionaram normal pois as quedas de luz foram intermitendes de 2 a 30 minutos em pontos diferentes em 6 cidades que atendemos como todas as torres tem autonomia de 48 a 72 horas não aconteceu nada. Nem mudança nos graficos nem perdas de pacote... Graças a Deus pois a central estava com 8 baterias amenos em seu sistema já que estamos com o nobreak reserva. O Titular fino fritou semana passa por causa das tempestades !!!


e o link de vocês ficou on? porque a maioria caiu neh....

----------


## luizrfabri

Aqui, graças aos no-breaks e bancos de baterias, não faltou energia em nosso sistema, porem os links da telefonica pararam cerca de uma hora depois da interrupção, detalhe, só os dedicados, o adsl ficou funcionando normalmente, pelo menos enquanto meu nobreak particular suportou, ( fiquei totalmente as escuras por volta de 0:30h.)

----------


## Cargnelutti

Corre um tititi ai que com esse negocio de internet na rede eltrica tinha netbios em muitos pcs ai e a rede caiu...tão procurando o gerente de rede....


hehehehehe

----------


## rjwifi

AQUI PAROU TUDO , MAS QUANDO VOLTOU , O LINK ESTAVA DE PÉ , NÃO TIVE RECLAMAÇÕES .

----------


## caicarabruno

> Gente vocês viram o apagão ontem por volta das 23:00 horas? como vocês ficaram ai no provedor de vocês? muitas empresas de link dedicado caiu, e sites como a globo tmb sairam do ar.... Comentem!!!


Brother site da globo parou não, Foi sua net rss! Trabalho na globo de SP, caso aconeteça de os servidores no RIO pararem os de SP assumem, aqui temos nobreaks gigantes com 400 baterias. Seguram até elevadores e você diz que o site saiu aiai. Fora os geradores que são 4. Olha hein RSSS..

Bom quanto ao meu provedor, ele segurou normal tenho um gerador diesel que não foi necessário utilizar pois os nobreacks seguraram, a energia acabou as 22:15 e foi até as 02:45, Apenas uma torre parou pois utiliza energia solar e não sei por que não seguraram normalmente seguram até 36 horas. 

Abraços

Bruno Queiroz

----------


## larryhc

> Brother site da globo parou não, Foi sua net rss! Trabalho na globo de SP, caso aconeteça de os servidores no RIO pararem os de SP assumem, aqui temos nobreaks gigantes com 400 baterias. Seguram até elevadores e você diz que o site saiu aiai. Fora os geradores que são 4. Olha hein RSSS..
> 
> Bom quanto ao meu provedor, ele segurou normal tenho um gerador diesel que não foi necessário utilizar pois os nobreacks seguraram, a energia acabou as 22:15 e foi até as 02:45, Apenas uma torre parou pois utiliza energia solar e não sei por que não seguraram normalmente seguram até 36 horas. 
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Bruno Queiroz


Certo, a estrutura onde fica o site da globo pode ter ficado operante, mais o link principal estava fora do ar, tentei entrar também no site da globo e o mesmo estava fora do ar, tentei na UOL e funcionou perfeitamente.

----------


## caicarabruno

> Certo, a estrutura onde fica o site da globo pode ter ficado operante, mais o link principal estava fora do ar, tentei entrar também no site da globo e o mesmo estava fora do ar, tentei na UOL e funcionou perfeitamente.



Brother a a qunatidade de pessoas e o tamanho do site globo.com, g1 e derivados, a globo tem um bgp é considerada quase que um provedor de acesso com um pool de ips /18, isso é se o link principal estiver fora o que acontece automaticamente os roteadores mundias reconehcem o ip em outro link. Pois a globo declarou seus ips nos 5 links, então o que pode ter acontecido foi excesso de trafego e o link globo aguenta muita coisa mesmo, e devido a grande curiosidade por informações esqueceram uol, terra e outras e foram acessar globo onde as informações chegam mais rápido.! RSSS

termino por aqui pois isso vai gerar discução e desgate desnecessário

Abraços

bruno Queiroz

----------


## kleberbrasil

Aqui no Tocantins não consegui abrir os sites da Globo e olha que aqui a energia nem piscou, sites como o Telecine (que é da Globo) não abria também.. Talvez tenha sido uma grande coincidência em que começou e terminou em momentos análogos ao do apagão.. risos.




> Brother site da globo parou não, Foi sua net rss! Trabalho na globo de SP, caso aconeteça de os servidores no RIO pararem os de SP assumem, aqui temos nobreaks gigantes com 400 baterias. Seguram até elevadores e você diz que o site saiu aiai. Fora os geradores que são 4. Olha hein RSSS..
> 
> Bom quanto ao meu provedor, ele segurou normal tenho um gerador diesel que não foi necessário utilizar pois os nobreacks seguraram, a energia acabou as 22:15 e foi até as 02:45, Apenas uma torre parou pois utiliza energia solar e não sei por que não seguraram normalmente seguram até 36 horas. 
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Bruno Queiroz

----------


## MaxAdriano

aki o site da globo paro tbem kkkk brincadeira pessoal risos kkkk

Mas varios sites estavam meios estranhos, tipo o mercado livre, eu comprei uma bateria pra toca o som do meu carro e fui libera o pagamento do vendedor no mercado pago e demorei muito tempo pra consegui, alguns sites levavam uma ethernidade pra abri.... o megaupload a taxa de transferencia naum passava de10kB/s.... a o nosso colega 1929 aki do rs ta sem o link dedicado da oi....

----------


## kleberbrasil

> ethernidade


Neologismo?? haurahurhae isso é que é bitolar com o que faz....

----------


## calangonet

Aqui foi terrivel, quase perco 10 kg de picanha... ainda bem que as latinhas ainda não tinham ido pro freezer.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Neologismo?? haurahurhae isso é que é bitolar com o que faz....


kkkkkkk, bah ethernidade, vem do termo ethernet kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## luizrfabri

> Brother site da globo parou não, Foi sua net rss! Trabalho na globo de SP, caso aconeteça de os servidores no RIO pararem os de SP assumem, aqui temos nobreaks gigantes com 400 baterias. Seguram até elevadores e você diz que o site saiu aiai. Fora os geradores que são 4. Olha hein RSSS..
> 
> Bom quanto ao meu provedor, ele segurou normal tenho um gerador diesel que não foi necessário utilizar pois os nobreacks seguraram, a energia acabou as 22:15 e foi até as 02:45, Apenas uma torre parou pois utiliza energia solar e não sei por que não seguraram normalmente seguram até 36 horas. 
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Bruno Queiroz


Olha, eu estava com internet no momento, e posso afirmar que o site globo.com parou sim, não sei se por falta de energia ou por exesso de usuarios, mas que ficou fora do ar ficou.

----------


## Gustavinho

> kkkkkkk, bah ethernidade, vem do termo ethernet kkkkkkkkkkkk


 
hahahaha Ethernidade foi foda!!!!

----------


## WWANInternet

Linux Mikrotik Para Toda ETHERNIDADE Vivaa !!!!

----------


## caicarabruno

> Olha, eu estava com internet no momento, e posso afirmar que o site globo.com parou sim, não sei se por falta de energia ou por exesso de usuarios, mas que ficou fora do ar ficou.


Estranho pois cheguei em casa era 24:30 e conseguia entrar no site, aa Só sei que tudo ficou uma bosta com o Apagão, Telefones não funcionavam aqui em sp, Celulares TIM e Claro sem sinal, OI ja não esta boa ficou pior, Mas o que importa mesmo é que meus equipamentos não paraam e meu geradorzinho ainda segurou lampadas e televisão em casa. RSSS

MIKROTIK FOR EVER.

Abraços

Bruno Queiroz

----------


## marcosddc

> Estranho pois cheguei em casa era 24:30 e conseguia entrar no site, aa Só sei que tudo ficou uma bosta com o Apagão, Telefones não funcionavam aqui em sp, Celulares TIM e Claro sem sinal, OI ja não esta boa ficou pior, Mas o que importa mesmo é que meus equipamentos não paraam e meu geradorzinho ainda segurou lampadas e televisão em casa. RSSS
> 
> MIKROTIK FOR EVER.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Bruno Queiroz


Cara vc me descupe falar mais até a globo mesmo disse que ficou fora até a alog ficou fora

----------


## WWANInternet

muita gente mesmo passou por esse problema ... Alguém consegue acessar o site da Globo agora? - Yahoo! Respostas

----------


## caicarabruno

Fiz um busca por informações com o pessoal de redes aqui, e fui informado que houve um problema com o BGP da globo, melhor o roteador que faz o bgp parou! Portanto não havia como a galera acessar e eu provavelmente acessei pois eu tenho acesso via vpn.

Vlw galera pelos relatos e desculpem-me!

Abraços

Bruno Queiroz

----------


## Pirigoso

:Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: aqui tem gerador e no nao falto luz do apagao mas tivemos 3 dias de lascar com ventanias de derrubar tudo e uma noite clara de raios, resultado 1 cliente idiota com micro ligado na hora da merda e outro que nunca desliga OBS queimo so o micro a lan dos nano5 com cabo ftp devidamente aterrado intacta!

----------

